# What just happened? Conversion to Xenforo. Questions here!



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

so just went to post something and it looks like we got a new format.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

.. and there’s ad's and I’m not a site supporter anymore


----------



## Lpn562 (Jun 25, 2018)

I kinda like it. Looks more modern and crisp.


----------



## lemeneid (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, I believe the sub forums are getting shuffled about too...


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> so just went to post something and it looks like we got a new format.



Forum just converted to XenForo. I have to go in and make tweaks, so give it a little bit of time.


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> Yeah, I believe the sub forums are getting shuffled about too...


They should be back in order now. If not I'll be correcting it.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## daveb (Jun 25, 2018)

I hate it! This sucks! The old way was better!

(just practicing)


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

Angie said:


> Forum just converted to XenForo. I have to go in and make tweaks, so give it a little bit of time.



Thanks Angie, I noticed your post down in support after the fact. 
Also all my new posts are requiring mod approval before they show, I got confused on the second reply... oh man new things to learn


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

No worries Dave will approve each and every post for the time being


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> No worries Dave will approve each and every post for the time being



Lol


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok I guess I'll approve this one


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Ok I guess I'll approve this one



Haha.. I just used the like button for ya!


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

And that gets your next post approved. But on a more serious note we are working on a few of the issues such as this


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

All the forums will have the moderated posts until I get it turned off. One of the quirks of the forums immediately after change.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> And that gets your next post approved. But on a more serious note we are working on a few of the issues such as this



Gotta pay the piper.. thanks 
Can you not approve that 'how to date a rich single guy' ad. It’s just the wrong demographic.
Hope you guys don’t have to stay up too late doin' the fixin'... thanks for your work btw!


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

For fun. Copy and paste into a post here. It's that easy now.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

You can disable ads... click the little guy in the upper right corner, select preferences, scroll down till UC advertisement options and select yes to opt out


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> You can disable ads... click the little guy in the upper right corner, select preferences, scroll down till UC advertisement options and select yes to opt out



Thanks!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> You can disable ads... click the little guy in the upper right corner, select preferences, scroll down till UC advertisement options and select yes to opt out



Oh man... thank you!! 

Also emoji are not being recognized. Is this a quirk or permanent?


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 25, 2018)

Testing


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

Emojis are worked on after the rest of the forum is working. There is a basic set, but we will see what we can do to replace the emojis. We can work on that together, but it will probably be around the weekend.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

... done!
That was easy!!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

Angie said:


> Emojis are worked on after the rest of the forum is working. There is a basic set, but we will see what we can do to replace the emojis. We can work on that together, but it will probably be around the weekend.



Actually I wasn’t referring to the old forum stuff. I’m posting on my iPad and using emoji from the keyboard. Those aren’t showing. I figured you would want to know the little things for daveb to work on while approving posts


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Actually I wasn’t referring to the old forum stuff. I’m posting on my iPad and using emoji from the keyboard. Those aren’t showing. I figured you would want to know the little things for daveb to work on while approving posts



Try going to a mobile browser, and put in the KKF address. You'll get a full version. Then pull up this thread, and see if the little emoji's from your keyboard work from the mobile browser version.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

Feel free to make note of (and post) any issues you come across, but please be patient. We will be working on various things over the next few days. 

I have a flight to catch tomorrow morning, but will be on ASAP.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Testing



Tested and approved


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

Angie said:


> Try going to a mobile browser, and put in the KKF address. You'll get a full version. Then pull up this thread, and see if the little emoji's from your keyboard work from the mobile browser version.


Ok thanks for the heads! I’ll give a shot in couple mins.


----------



## YG420 (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> You can disable ads... click the little guy in the upper right corner, select preferences, scroll down till UC advertisement options and select yes to opt out


Thank you!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I just had a FB message from a member who can't log into the site anymore


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm talking to another via email


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Feel free to make note of (and post) any issues you come across, but please be patient. We will be working on various things over the next few days.
> 
> I have a flight to catch tomorrow morning, but will be on ASAP.



I totally understand and don’t mean to cause any pressure and appreciate all you guys/gal doing us good. I think this is pretty cool.
And how many posts before this flips to page two..


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

Von blewitt said:


> I just had a FB message from a member who can't log into the site anymore



I need to know the member name. Also, the emails have to match the emails you have here. 
The CONTACT US at the bottom Right side of forum - does send me an email so anyone that cannot get into the site, can send me an message.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

Test for emoji

Nope


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm speaking with panda... waiting to hear back from my last email to him.


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

He should get in now. The way the user groups stack permissions is a bit different.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I'm speaking with panda... waiting to hear back from my last email to him.



I actually saw panda logged in a little bit after all this went down


----------



## bkultra (Jun 25, 2018)

Panda is good now


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 25, 2018)

CB1968


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 25, 2018)

Yup


bkultra said:


> Panda is good now


yup I see him logged in now

If only daveb would approve his posts..


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

Von blewitt said:


> CB1968


He should be able to get logged on now.


----------



## CB1968 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yep, logged on.
Thanks


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 25, 2018)

I don't k now what happened but I was scared, new forum looks good  but we need the emoji of the little guy with a knife otherwise I'm going to be lost


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> I don't k now what happened but I was scared, new forum looks good  but we need the emoji of the little guy with a knife otherwise I'm going to be lost



So we need to find the emoji of a smiley with a knife in hand. As in using a cutting board or something more lethal?


----------



## panda (Jun 25, 2018)

i hate the new format, too busy looking. is there a feature to make it look like old version?


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

panda said:


> i hate the new format, too busy looking. is there a feature to make it look like old version?



Go to the upper right. Click on the man icon. Go down left side menu to Preferences. Go to bottom of page, and the ads and right side can be disabled. That may make it look at bit more like what you are use to.

Otherwise, please describe explicitly what would make it more like the old version.


----------



## panda (Jun 25, 2018)

that helps, but i would say biggest gripe is too much spacing between everything. like every post takes up so much space on screen. before it was really tight and easier to scroll through. especially so while browsing 'new posts' there seems to be additional 'lines of space' between each thread


----------



## Edge (Jun 25, 2018)

panda said:


> that helps, but i would say biggest gripe is too much spacing between everything. like every post takes up so much space on screen. before it was really tight and easier to scroll through. especially so while browsing 'new posts' there seems to be additional 'lines of space' between each thread



I'll put that on my list of things to look into once I get everything basically working. Then I can tighten up the controls. etc.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 26, 2018)

***! Wayyyyy tooo much to soon!


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

Testing android branded app. Needed to log out and back in to get it functioning.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> ***! Wayyyyy tooo much to soon!



Can you explain? Is there something in particular that you can tell me about?


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> Can you explain? Is there something in particular that you can tell me about?



Testing branded app on iPad.


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2018)

does this mean there's going to be a new version of kitchen knife forum app on google play store? last time i tried it was a disaster so kept using mobile web version. trying now on mobile and its a little sluggish. also it freaked me out when i came to this page and i had already started typing something on my home computer and the same text appears in the mobile!


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

panda said:


> does this mean there's going to be a new version of kitchen knife forum app on google play store? last time i tried it was a disaster so kept using mobile web version. trying now on mobile and its a little sluggish. also it freaked me out when i came to this page and i had already started typing something on my home computer and the same text appears in the mobile!



The TT branded app was just updated for this version. I just tried it in both versions and it's pretty good. I prefer the mobile browser version as I can do everything on it, that I can do here (mod stuff). I'd suggest giving it a try and seeing if you like it. I did have to log out and log back in on the android, and on the ipad I didn't have the app on it, so I loaded it and then tried it. If it does not work, uninstalling and reinstalling usually fixes most issues.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 26, 2018)

I like it, looks classy!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

Emoji test
[emoji304][emoji882]

That was on mobile app on iPad .. rainbow isn’t right. So semi works.


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2018)

lol


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Emoji test
> [emoji304][emoji882]



How did you get those to work?


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> How did you get those to work?



I never used the mobile app cause like panda said 'disaster'. I just downloaded the app and tried it.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> I never used the mobile app cause like panda said 'disaster'. I just downloaded the app and tried it.



TERRIFIC!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> TERRIFIC!



Good... I’ve been using safari on iPad but won’t accept them. I’ll try again right here...> <


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2018)

Trying the app now, ugh it's confusing. Gonna stick with the web version still.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

panda said:


> Trying the app now, ugh it's confusing. Gonna stick with the web version still.


Yup me too.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> TERRIFIC!



Ok so I’ve been struggling with the new format for awhile and I just figured out why. I use my iPad in the wide screen viewing position almost always and what I’ve been seeing is the 'new posts' crowding in on the right side of the sub forums thus cramping the space. I just rotated into portrait and the 'newest posts' went to the bottom which let sub forums expand across full screen.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice work, Admins - this is always a tricky thing to get right just at a technical level, never mind the user change management. This is a way better platform to be on. Good luck ironing out the kinks!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Jun 26, 2018)

Just had a problem with the app on Android, I couldn't post replys (i could in chrome). I uninstalled then reinstalled. All good now[emoji106]


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> TERRIFIC!



Seeing all your work taking effect.. banners, friends, etc.. like


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2018)

Lost my Founding Member status it seems.

The New format look pretty cool though.

Lars


----------



## krx927 (Jun 26, 2018)

Mobile version looks nice!


----------



## Zweber12 (Jun 26, 2018)

Just a question, if you are a site supporter, can you get an "Ad free" forum. Now the screen gets clipped by the ads on the right.


----------



## Xenif (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok if anyone is having problems with the APP, try un-installing and re-installing. All last night, I was having problems logging on via app, I couldn't comment, lost status back to new mmber, sometimes wont take my pw. 

So we have a like button now! Say goodbye to the good ol' +1


----------



## Zweber12 (Jun 26, 2018)

Zweber12 said:


> Just a question, if you are a site supporter, can you get an "Ad free" forum. Now the screen gets clipped by the ads on the right.



found solution, thank you RDalman


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 26, 2018)

everything looks like a quote


----------



## 5698k (Jun 26, 2018)

Was tapatalk disabled?


----------



## ashy2classy (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice work, mods! I noticed things were being migrated last night when I didn't have access to anything. I'm sure it was a tedius undertaking so thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 26, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> everything looks like a quote



It's like a cartoon chat bubble. Weird. Though I do appreciate the new software. We were long overdue for an upgrade.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 26, 2018)

This layout kind of reminds me of what I was used to in the early 2000's. Kind of a flash back. Well, the good thing is that it works. I could not log in last night.


----------



## Xenif (Jun 26, 2018)

Just an update on the App front, loading time seems to be much longer (avg 3-5 secs response/lag time), used to be very snappy and fast. I see people are now able to upload pictures (or is that still supporting members only?), Won't allow me on the app, says file type not supported


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Just an update on the App front, loading time seems to be much longer (avg 3-5 secs response/lag time), used to be very snappy and fast. I see people are now able to upload pictures (or is that still supporting members only?), Won't allow me on the app, says file type not supported



What is your file type and I'll check on the list of images file types allowed.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

K813zra said:


> This layout kind of reminds me of what I was used to in the early 2000's. Kind of a flash back. Well, the good thing is that it works. I could not log in last night.



It took a little bit to get the user group permissions set just right. This is a little different than the way vB did the, so I had to tweak some. 
Still some tweaking to do today. If you see an issue or have a question, please put it here as I'll be watching for such things.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Nice work, mods! I noticed things were being migrated last night when I didn't have access to anything. I'm sure it was a tedius undertaking so thanks for all your hard work.



You're welcome. Still fine tuning today. If you find an issue, will you please post here and a link to it, so I can zero in and get it fixed or explained? Thanks,


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

5698k said:


> Was tapatalk disabled?



No, Tapatalk was not functioning well immediately after the change over, but it was updated around midnight. I have tested the branded app on android and ipad and it works.
Also, you may want to try a mobile browser and put in the forum address, to get this format on the mobile app. That's my mobile preference.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

Lars said:


> Lost my Founding Member status it seems.
> 
> The New format look pretty cool though.
> 
> Lars



Let me see what I can do about your Founding Member. It's there, just no banner. YET.


----------



## esoo (Jun 26, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> everything looks like a quote



Annoying when you see someone else's quote


----------



## bkultra (Jun 26, 2018)

Boarding my flight shortly, I'll check in after getting settled back in at home.


----------



## esoo (Jun 26, 2018)

5698k said:


> Was tapatalk disabled?



I had to logout and log in again in Tapatalk to see stuff.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Boarding my flight shortly, I'll check in after getting settled back in at home.



Have a good flight. No bumps in the sky.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> It took a little bit to get the user group permissions set just right. This is a little different than the way vB did the, so I had to tweak some.
> Still some tweaking to do today. If you see an issue or have a question, please put it here as I'll be watching for such things.



Yeah, I was reading about it once I got back in. Thanks for keeping us all updated and working hard.  I doubt I will notice anything weird as this sort of stuff is not my thing but if I do I will be sure to mention it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## 5698k (Jun 26, 2018)

I can’t even find it on Tapatalk now.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

5698k said:


> I can’t even find it on Tapatalk now.



Basic Tapatalk? It may take a day, but I've found if I set Tapatalk to send notifications and you get notifications from here, soon there will be one, and you can open and start following KKF in that manner. Otherwise, I'll have to reinstall TT and find it there. I'll put it on my list to try. By the way, Iphone or Android?


----------



## Xenif (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> What is your file type and I'll check on the list of images file types allowed.


Just a basic Jpeg but is there a size restriction perhaps ?
Thanks Again Angie and the Mod team


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

What size? Well, the settings had kicked back out for images. Give it another try. What size is your file? 5MB upper limit.


----------



## V1P (Jun 26, 2018)

I am on latest IOS, always been using the app. Up until now, if I do a search, there would be no result.

Even when you search the forum using Google, if you click on the search result, it would take you to the forum main page instead of the result.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

V1P said:


> I am on latest IOS, always been using the app. Up until now, if I do a search, there would be no result.
> 
> Even when you search the forum using Google, if you click on the search result, it would take you to the forum main page instead of the result.



So you are having it work for you now? I know on the IOS version there are two results you can look for.
By Topic or By Post. You have to look BY POST, it's the right hand side of the choice bar.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 26, 2018)

I would tend to agree that the forum software was due for an upgrade though initially I feel this to be a bit cluttered. I will say that as far as rollouts go that this has been pretty damn smooth.

When shutting off the default 30 or so notifications I'm not sure about one setting. Is the message on profile page the same as a pm or something new? If new, where is the pm notification? I see an envelope but this appears to be something different.

Is there an option to run the older software or is there a difficulty in integration? I'm often in areas that don't have the best service and this version seems to take a bit longer to load a page.

One other thing, I'm running the Dolphin browser on Android--I hate loading apps on my phone as its just more clutter/overhead--I've had 2 crashes so far.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I would tend to agree that the forum software was due for an upgrade though initially I feel this to be a bit cluttered. I will say that as far as rollouts go that this has been pretty damn smooth.
> 
> When shutting off the default 30 or so notifications I'm not sure about one setting. Is the message on profile page the same as a pm or something new? If new, where is the pm notification? I see an envelope but this appears to be something different.
> 
> Is there an option to run the older software or is there a difficulty in integration? I'm often in areas that don't have the best service and this version seems to take a bit longer to load a page.




If you feel it is cluttered, please go to your little man icon (user control panel access), and click on it.
Go to the left side index and find PREFERENCES.
at bottom of that page is the Opt Outs. 






This may help your viewing.

No option to use the old S/W. That would defeat the update, with some new features and the security added.

Once your method of getting onto the new site, it may get quicker.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks, that'll be helpful when I travel. Is there an option to view fewer/more messages/page?


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 26, 2018)

Couldn't log in last night, works fine now. Just a few quick comments:

Best thing about the change is the new "flat" layout on the main forum screen. The previous version with nested sub-forums was more time-consuming to navigate and track conversations.

I also like the "new message has been posted, view?" feature while reading or writing posts. I've seen that on other forums and it's great for fast-moving threads.

Worst thing about the change is the additional vertical elements that separate posts. The forum now requires more vertical scrolling to see what we actually come here for, which is the text in the user posts. I know there will be work in making sure the system is stable, but anything that can be done to eliminate excess vertical spacing between user posts would be appreciated. The best forum layouts prioritize user text and minimize controls and extraneous information.

Finally, and this is a minor thing, but for those of us who haven't posted an avatar image yet, the default image is a huge question mark. That looks a bit strange, like there's some problem with this user. Maybe use a different generic image? Just a suggestion (and yeah, meanwhile I'll find something for an avatar).


----------



## Xenif (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> What size? Well, the settings had kicked back out for images. Give it another try. What size is your file? 5MB upper limit.


Ok Ive figured it out, the upload works on the app, *but* .... For some reason, the same picture will work using the photos, file, videos (green check) but if I use the attach (red) it says "the community does not support attachment with this file type"
Although some photos work using either option .... ?


----------



## YG420 (Jun 26, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> everything looks like a quote


LMAO! THIS!


----------



## Matus (Jun 26, 2018)

My first reaction is negative. I liked the way old forum worked, but before I would dump my all (KKF not related) frustration here I will test it a bit.

The panel for login is unreadable - pink on light blue.

EDIT: we seem to have 'communications' instead of Inbox and Sent now - that is great - but why are not these communications folded under one link but still one has as many lines/links as there were messages within given communication? I failed to find a setting for that


----------



## Matus (Jun 26, 2018)

One note to admins - should you be implementing updates or changes based on your further experience or user feedback, please post them in a separate locked thread so that we do not need to browse here several pages long thread (that will most likely keep growing fast)


----------



## V1P (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> So you are having it work for you now? I know on the IOS version there are two results you can look for.
> By Topic or By Post. You have to look BY POST, it's the right hand side of the choice bar.



I used to be able to pick either Topic or post, now none is working.

Please try this as well, go to google search engine, search for any keyword on the forum and click on any of the result. It would not take you to the result, only to the forum main page.


----------



## daveb (Jun 26, 2018)

Damn. Transitioning to new software is difficult but someone woke up Chef Doom. This does not portend well......[emoji41]


----------



## sloegin (Jun 26, 2018)

What is going on with the site cookie? I have to enable global permissions instead of just the domain, to remain logged in.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2018)

I think this roll out of the new forum software went incredibly smooth, kudos to all involved. Also, good luck to Angie and the admins on the next few days! 

PS - I like the overall look, feel, flow except for the bubble talk appearance in the posts, I feel like I'm quoting myself.


----------



## Edge (Jun 26, 2018)

sloegin said:


> What is going on with the site cookie? I have to enable global permissions instead of just the domain, to remain logged in.



How are you coming into the forum? App, or computer? Windows what number? Chrome, Firefox, ???????


----------



## 5698k (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> Basic Tapatalk? It may take a day, but I've found if I set Tapatalk to send notifications and you get notifications from here, soon there will be one, and you can open and start following KKF in that manner. Otherwise, I'll have to reinstall TT and find it there. I'll put it on my list to try. By the way, Iphone or Android?


Iphone, iPad.


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 26, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Worst thing about the change is the additional vertical elements that separate posts. The forum now requires more vertical scrolling to see what we actually come here for, which is the text in the user posts.



Replying to self here -- I went into user preferences and disabled the side bar to the right. That helps reduce scrolling with the longer posts, because more text can fit in the window. The remaining extra vertical space is mainly caused by spacing of info under the avatar image (joined, messages, etc), which causes a bunch of blank area under the user post. Especially when the user doesn't have a sig enabled.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 26, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Replying to self here -- I went into user preferences and disabled the side bar to the right. That helps reduce scrolling with the longer posts, because more text can fit in the window. The remaining extra vertical space is mainly caused by spacing of info under the avatar image (joined, messages, etc), which causes a bunch of blank area under the user post. Especially when the user doesn't have a sig enabled.



Thanks! Didn’t notice that last night when disabling the ads.. so much better!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jun 26, 2018)

I think it looks good, would have been nice to receive a heads up tho. I thought I F* something up last night when I couldn’t login.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2018)

So, I've noticed a few issues...

First, as a vendor, it seems I have no privileges to post int he supports area. I would like to have that fixed. 

Also, my signature is not showing up properly. I know how to fix it, but it will only allow me one line in the signature line, and before, the vendor subscription allowed us to have multiple links. I would like that feature restored so that I can fix my signature.

Lastly, it seems the vendor support area on the forums is no longer there. Am Is missing something or did that disappear for all vendors?


----------



## Matus (Jun 26, 2018)

Friend of mine is registered here since a while, but has 0 posts. He can not see the Knife only BST subforum, only the Non Knife BST. Is that a bug or a new feature?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jun 26, 2018)

JBroida said:


> So, I've noticed a few issues...
> 
> First, as a vendor, it seems I have no privileges to post int he supports area. I would like to have that fixed.
> 
> ...



There is a category under Sub-forums called vendors- sales, services, & knife makers.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jun 26, 2018)

JBroida said:


> So, I've noticed a few issues...
> 
> First, as a vendor, it seems I have no privileges to post int he supports area. I would like to have that fixed.
> 
> ...



I guess what I am trying to say is, that’s all I can see, I don’t know if that’s what you are talking about... I am new here, so hopefully it helps.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> I guess what I am trying to say is, that’s all I can see, I don’t know if that’s what you are talking about... I am new here, so hopefully it helps.


that actually wasn't my issue... i can see all of that as well. There used to be a separate area for vendor support from the admins, and that is no longer there from what I can see. But that used to only be visible to vendors and hobbyist craftsmen. For example, on the old forum, i would have posted this in there instead of the public area.


----------



## sloegin (Jun 26, 2018)

Angie said:


> How are you coming into the forum? App, or computer? Windows what number? Chrome, Firefox, ???????


Computer, Windows 7, Firefox 60.0.01 (running NoScript and generally have cookies disabled with Cookiemaster).


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jun 26, 2018)

JBroida said:


> that actually wasn't my issue... i can see all of that as well. There used to be a separate area for vendor support from the admins, and that is no longer there from what I can see. But that used to only be visible to vendors and hobbyist craftsmen. For example, on the old forum, i would have posted this in there instead of the public area.



Gotcha I for sure miss understood, good luck！


----------



## Drosophil (Jun 27, 2018)

When performing a "site:kitchenknifeforums.com search word" google search, clicking on the results takes me to the home page instead of the actual threads.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 27, 2018)

A few issues/questions:

1) previously uploaded photos are not showing up and will not appear even when clicking on the “attachment” line. See my relatively recent post about a Mario W2 Gyuto in the “Show us your new knife” thread and the replies to it.
2) what happened to everyone’s knives and sharpening gear information? 
3) what happened to everyone’s location information?

Thanks for your efforts in migrating the forum to a new platform. I know it’s a lot of work and appreciate it.


----------



## daveb (Jun 27, 2018)

ntxt


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

Drosophil said:


> When performing a "site:kitchenknifeforums.com search word" google search, clicking on the results takes me to the home page instead of the actual threads.



When we changed the software that runs the forums, it also changed the site indexing. Google's (and other search engines) bots will index the site again.


----------



## daveb (Jun 27, 2018)

bkultra said:


> When we changed the software that runs the forums, it also changed the site indexing. Google's (and other search engines) bots will index the site again.



Google translate does not recognize for conversion to english


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

daveb said:


> Google translate does not recognize for conversion to english



We changed the site by converting to new software. This converted all the old information (threads) as well. All the information was given a new home and Google has never visited our new home and taken note of the changes.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

ThinMan said:


> A few issues/questions:
> 
> 1) previously uploaded photos are not showing up and will not appear even when clicking on the “attachment” line. See my relatively recent post about a Mario W2 Gyuto in the “Show us your new knife” thread and the replies to it.
> 2) what happened to everyone’s knives and sharpening gear information?
> ...



Regarding number one on your list, how did you upload the pictures? Did you upload directly from your computer or link to a hosting site?


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 27, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Regarding number one on your list, how did you upload the pictures? Did you upload directly from your computer or link to a hosting site?



Directly from computer. It is an attachment.


----------



## DSChief (Jun 27, 2018)

2 requests to start
1. Can we get a way to choose the sort order for Posts, I don't like having to go to the bottom of the last page
& scroll backwards . IE: put new stuff at the top of the first page

2. Members pull down menu, can we get an option to select a plain Alpha list of everybody


----------



## daveb (Jun 27, 2018)

Welcome back Chief, long time


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

DSChief said:


> 2 requests to start
> 1. Can we get a way to choose the sort order for Posts, I don't like having to go to the bottom of the last page
> & scroll backwards . IE: put new stuff at the top of the first page
> 
> 2. Members pull down menu, can we get an option to select a plain Alpha list of everybody



For now we are focused on fixing the issues. We can address requests after.


----------



## brianh (Jun 27, 2018)

Is the only way to see new posts on the web to scroll down to the bottom? And then it only shows me a handful of posts with no apparent way to see more.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

brianh said:


> Is the only way to see new posts on the web to scroll down to the bottom? And then it only shows me a handful of posts with no apparent way to see more.



There is a _*new posts*_ section listed at the top left, just above the Kitchen Knife Forums logo (when using a web browser)


----------



## daveb (Jun 27, 2018)

"New Posts" does not seem to equal the "What's New" we've become used to. Prob is same as "New Posts" from old version that no one used. Do we need a learning curve or do you have a magic wand?


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Finally, and this is a minor thing, but for those of us who haven't posted an avatar image yet, the default image is a huge question mark. That looks a bit strange, like there's some problem with this user. Maybe use a different generic image? Just a suggestion (and yeah, meanwhile I'll find something for an avatar).



The "?" is used because you didn't list your sex. If no avatar is selected the software will try and list a gender symbol (  or  ), if this information is missing you get a big fat "?"


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

daveb said:


> "New Posts" does not seem to equal the "What's New" we've become used to. Prob is same as "New Posts" from old version that no one used. Do we need a learning curve or do you have a magic wand?



I had my "what's new" setup to only list new post, what other information did you want displayed?


----------



## K813zra (Jun 27, 2018)

bkultra said:


> When we changed the software that runs the forums, it also changed the site indexing. Google's (and other search engines) bots will index the site again.



I am not a technical kind of guy, does that mean that we will be able to search through older threads with google again in the future or does that mean said option is "dead". Even if you try to view old threads via cache it does not work, you get a google error.


----------



## jaknil (Jun 27, 2018)

Test Pic


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I am not a technical kind of guy, does that mean that we will be able to search through older threads with google again in the future or does that mean said option is "dead". Even if you try to view old threads via cache it does not work, you get a google error.



I currently dont have access to the tools needed to request google to do a re-crawl, but I can answer in generic terms... Yes this functions *should *work again in the near future.


----------



## Admin (Jun 27, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I am not a technical kind of guy, does that mean that we will be able to search through older threads with google again in the future or does that mean said option is "dead". Even if you try to view old threads via cache it does not work, you get a google error.



This is confirmed. Working on an immediate fix now.


----------



## Admin (Jun 27, 2018)

Yea how did the old "What's New" differ from the current "New Posts"?


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

Site indexing is working on my end


----------



## Edge (Jun 27, 2018)

ThinMan said:


> A few issues/questions:
> 
> 1) previously uploaded photos are not showing up and will not appear even when clicking on the “attachment” line. See my relatively recent post about a Mario W2 Gyuto in the “Show us your new knife” thread and the replies to it.
> 2) what happened to everyone’s knives and sharpening gear information?
> ...



Can you provide a link to that thread? 2. In signature? or where was it? 3. Location should be there, check your profiles to make sure it is there, and I'll double check the settings. It was set to be there.


----------



## Edge (Jun 27, 2018)

bkultra said:


> We changed the site by converting to new software. This converted all the old information (threads) as well. All the information was given a new home and Google has never visited our new home and taken note of the changes.



That is fixed now.


----------



## Edge (Jun 27, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I am not a technical kind of guy, does that mean that we will be able to search through older threads with google again in the future or does that mean said option is "dead". Even if you try to view old threads via cache it does not work, you get a google error.



Can search with google now.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

Angie said:


> Can you provide a link to that thread? 2. In signature? or where was it? 3. Location should be there, check your profiles to make sure it is there, and I'll double check the settings. It was set to be there.



1) https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/show-your-newest-knife-buy.7655/page-383#post-559762

2) There was a tab under our old profile page "knives and sharpening gear"

3) location should be visible to others, much like our joined date is


----------



## Edge (Jun 27, 2018)

Location will show if filled in on Personal Details.
Go to the person icon, in upper right corner.
Top Left is Personal Details.
Put in your location and it will show under your avatar block and under banners. 
I have SouthEast under mine so you can see how it will be.


----------



## Edge (Jun 27, 2018)

[QU


DSChief said:


> 2 requests to start
> 1. Can we get a way to choose the sort order for Posts, I don't like having to go to the bottom of the last page
> & scroll backwards . IE: put new stuff at the top of the first page
> 
> 2. Members pull down menu, can we get an option to select a plain Alpha list of everybody




1. At the bottom of the index of each individual forum, there is : Thread Display Options






Once you open it, you can check how you want that forum to appear for you.






6 options under "Sort thread by" Order threads in : "Descending" or "Ascending"

These are the only options available. 

To go to the first unread post in a thread, look for the blue dot to the left of the Title of the thread: Click on it.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

now your just showing off Angie


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 27, 2018)

Angie said:


> Can you provide a link to that thread? 2. In signature? or where was it? 3. Location should be there, check your profiles to make sure it is there, and I'll double check the settings. It was set to be there.



1) https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/show-your-newest-knife-buy.7655/page-383 

post 11471

2) where it was

Thanks!


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 27, 2018)

New format has lots of pluses... as does the app.

Congrats to Angie and all others involved in the transition. *Great work people!* I can now use the browser version on my phone comfortably. Previously, the browser was too tiny to be useful so I *had *to use the app.

One thing I haven't worked out as yet - so I'm seeking help. How can I download my messages (PMs)? I'm seriously choked despite the site supporter limit of 800 messages.


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 27, 2018)

Just tried it on my Android phone (Pixel with Google browser) and it looks much better, more usable without having to use the app.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> Just tried it on my Android phone (Pixel with Google browser) and it looks much better, more usable without having to use the app.



And you added your avatar 8)


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 27, 2018)

Angie said:


> Location will show if filled in on Personal Details.
> Go to the person icon, in upper right corner.
> Top Left is Personal Details.
> Put in your location and it will show under your avatar block and under banners.
> I have SouthEast under mine so you can see how it will be.



Wow you all have been tweaking this place proper! 
A couple of things one is when typing text into the reply field.. there used to be a cancel button for that 'this is gibberish rips paper from typewriter crumples into bin' moment. The only option I see right now is select all and cut.
And I can’t figure out how to reply to somebody without the quotes showing up. I just tried here by selecting the -quote w/reply but your quote shows... :scratches head: :has no clue:


----------



## Lars (Jun 28, 2018)

Could we get rid of the "Like" feature, please? 

Lars


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Jun 28, 2018)

IMO likes reduce frivolous +1 type posts. Xenforo supports _dis_likes as well which are always problematic, but likes seem innocuous enough. Maybe a poll would help?


----------



## K813zra (Jun 28, 2018)

Unless you mean something different, there is already an option to like a post. It is the first thing I noticed after the switch. It is at the bottom right hand side of a post.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 28, 2018)

He is requesting that this feature be removed not added.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 28, 2018)

bkultra said:


> He is requesting that this feature be removed not added.



Hah, my bad, I will finish my coffee now.  I do stuff like that every freaking morning, never fails! I missed the word 'rid'.


----------



## Lars (Jun 28, 2018)

bkultra said:


> bkultra likes this.



That's clever.

Lars


----------



## bkultra (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Edge (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning everyone. Bkultra has been collecting things you want and making sure I get them seen to. He's a good team mate and looking out for all of you. daveb doing the same. These guys are really helping me get all the strings tied up. Still a few things on the back in to tweak. They were tweaked before change, but the changed knocked them out of alignment and I'm getting them put back.

There is no cancel on a post. Just delete content and go on. If you come back to that thread, the box will show if within 24 hours. If over 24 hours it fads into nothingness.

On the printing of conversations. I'll have to find where I've seen a way to do that = it's not built into XF. I have seen something on another forum. 

And to delete a conversation, look at the top or side for LEAVE CONVERSATION that will allow you to leave it and mark a box for let you see it again if there is another reply, or block any further replies.


----------



## Edge (Jun 28, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Wow you all have been tweaking this place proper!
> A couple of things one is when typing text into the reply field.. there used to be a cancel button for that 'this is gibberish rips paper from typewriter crumples into bin' moment. The only option I see right now is select all and cut.
> *And I can’t figure out how to reply to somebody without the quotes showing up. * I just tried here by selecting the -quote w/reply but your quote shows... :scratches head: :has no clue:



Just reply in the quick box below the thread. You can use @bkultra (for example) to get the person to receive an alert to your message in that thread.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 28, 2018)

Lars said:


> Could we get rid of the "Like" feature, please?
> 
> Lars



+1 (please)


----------



## daveb (Jun 28, 2018)

Hate "like"


----------



## bkultra (Jun 28, 2018)

New poll created to vote on whether or not to keep the like feature. Open for 2 days only

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/keep-or-lose-the-new-like-feature.37543/


----------



## Edge (Jun 28, 2018)

And just to be ironic I liked your above post.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you @Angie


----------



## bkultra (Jun 29, 2018)

Still some tweaks going on, but anything I'm missing? My list has been addressed


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Still some tweaks going on, but anything I'm missing? My list has been addressed



If there is enough control in the template, it would help reduce excess vertical scrolling if these items under the avatar on the left can be tightened up in their vertical spacing:

Joined:
Messages:
Likes Received:
Location:​
With a short post, this pushes the window down with a lot of excess space under the user's text. Even just a few pixels removed between these items would help, and also killing the space beneath the last item.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 29, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> If there is enough control in the template, it would help reduce excess vertical scrolling if these items under the avatar on the left can be tightened up in their vertical spacing:
> 
> Joined:
> Messages:
> ...



I could see the scrolling being an issue on a mobile phone, but these items (location, post count, ECT) are removed when using a mobile browser. 

You find it annoying when using a desktop browser?


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I could see the scrolling being an issue on a mobile phone, but these items (location, post count, ECT) are removed when using a mobile browser.
> 
> You find it annoying when using a desktop browser?



It's more critical on a mobile layout. But even on a desktop browser, anything that requires more scrolling to see the content I'm actually _interested _in, is annoying, yes.


FWIW and not that it matters, I used to be co-owner of a small web design company and was the lead graphics and page layout guy. I tend to be overly picky about things like wasted space, content vs. fluff, signal-to-noise ratio, etc. There are many improvements with this new format, but it does seem that the ratio of user posted text to surrounding noise in the browser window has gone down a bit, with the new layout.

Edit to add: It's mainly just the short posts without a sig, with all that blank space generated below the text.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 29, 2018)

I will pass this information onto @Angie, She can in turn pass it on to the designer. I can't promise anything other then the information will get into the correct hands. Thank you for the feedback, these are the things I'm looking for.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Still some tweaks going on, but anything I'm missing? My list has been addressed



I still can't see the photo I attached in the New knife thread.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 29, 2018)

ThinMan said:


> I still can't see the photo I attached in the New knife thread.



I know, we are still looking into this


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 29, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I know, we are still looking into this



Thanks!


----------



## valgard (Jun 29, 2018)

@bkultra I think the "Likes received" should be removed, it's way more toxic than likes on post could ever be. And the text bellow avatar is already crowded enough.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 29, 2018)

valgard said:


> @bkultra I think the "Likes received" should be removed, it's way more toxic than likes on post could ever be. And the text bellow avatar is already crowded enough.



It appears that likes will be going away all together (based on the voting)... And with it the "Likes received"

If the vote changes and likes stay I will look into this


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> If there is enough control in the template, it would help reduce excess vertical scrolling if these items under the avatar on the left can be tightened up in their vertical spacing:
> 
> Joined:
> Messages:
> ...



Let's see how much space is taken out when the LIKES issue is turned off. That should bring it upsome.


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2018)

can we put to a vote to get rid of all the unnecessary spacing between posts and thread titles??


----------



## bkultra (Jun 29, 2018)

panda said:


> can we put to a vote to get rid of all the unnecessary spacing between posts and thread titles??



Though I haven't addressed this exact issue per say... I have pointed out the requests I have received from several members to reduce the spacing in order to limit the vertical scrolling.


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

The unnecessary spacing between title and post?







That space is what is between the Title and the post. 4 different thread tools. 

Or before this last post of yours, I understood it to be the space caused by the information before the avatar. 

These are two separate things. 

@panda, you said the above.
@Paraffin you are the one that said the spacing of the information below the avatar
@bkultra has mentioned having mentioned it and told me several members had requested it.
@ Angie has answered a question or two about it
@niwaki-boy, has quoted Paraffin about not noticing due to getting the ads off via the Opt out system.

That is the sum of all mentions of spacing since June 25th when doing a complete site search.

I'm going to go do a few things that should loose some of the information under the avatar and should tighten it up some from that aspect.

But, there are many that are posting and have not had any issues with spacing and I have to consider them also.


----------



## valgard (Jun 29, 2018)

spacing between comens and the fact that rvery comment looks like a quote bothers me too. @Angie can add me to that list.


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2018)

when scrolling through 'new posts' each thread title takes up an ungodly amount of space, and then there is a double space between each title. i think its because of the avatar, get rid of that totally not needed. also inside a thread the member info spot takes up soooo much space, reduce the size of that back to what it was.


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

Do you like this tightened up better?


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

valgard said:


> spacing between comens and the fact that rvery comment looks like a quote bothers me too. @Angie can add me to that list.



I'm sorry, I cannot make out what you are saying. Spacing between comments? And you don't like the change of color from message to signature and information? Am I reading you correctly?


----------



## McMan (Jun 29, 2018)

I agree that there is a ton of spacing between posts, and most of it is blank space.
I think the pic below shows what some people are talking about. (I choose these posts at random.)
The first post has a ton of blank space (darker grey) below the comment.
The second post just barely fills up the space--note that it's a longer post and also includes a quote. This is a big post to take up the minimum amount of space.
The old forum put more posts on the screen at once. Getting rid of as much of the blank space as possible below one's post would help tighten up the page and allow more posts to be viewed at once. (I'm talking non-mobile version.)


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

There were 30 posts on the old forum if I remember correctly and this is at 30 post on a page also.


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2018)

avatar size is huge, make it like 32x32 pixels?


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

@McMan, thanks for that cut and paste. I'm sending some information off. But, remember this is Friday night and start of a long weekend, 4th of July and such. So, you may not have a quick answer.


----------



## Edge (Jun 29, 2018)

panda said:


> avatar size is huge, make it like 32x32 pixels?



Panda, I have forgotten how you are coming to the forum, App, mobile browser, or laptop.


----------



## panda (Jun 29, 2018)

pc and mobile


----------



## Edge (Jun 30, 2018)

@panda - thanks. I'll put that down in the information


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 30, 2018)

Angie said:


> Do you like this tightened up better?


Yes. Likes are gone one less line. 
Also when you @'ed me it did not show in alerts/notifications.. am I missing something?


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 30, 2018)

So just noticed that the font has a different value.. I like the bolder version.
And the height of the avatars is off by a millimeter.
I like the reply field the best.




@Angie


----------



## Lars (Jun 30, 2018)

Really liking the new layout more and more. 
Removal of the "Likes Received" is much appreciated as well. 
Hope we lose the feature all together, but this is already a great improvement.
Very happy too see Angie being so engaged and proactive, so thanks for that.

Lars


----------



## valgard (Jun 30, 2018)

Angie said:


> I'm sorry, I cannot make out what you are saying. Spacing between comments? And you don't like the change of color from message to signature and information? Am I reading you correctly?



niwaki showed the spacing issue below. 

The messages are encased in a bubble in different colour making it look like a quote and making the layout more complicated. Cleaner layout would make reading easier IMO. It’s like a crowded vs clean and tidy powerpoint presentation.


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2018)

I did a Google search for a knife and when I clicked on the website link it only went to the home page for KKF.

Here is the Google search result:

https://www.google.com/search?q=TOY...kQ7AkIJQ&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=0bfkB2YemLjKFM:


----------



## bkultra (Jun 30, 2018)

dafox said:


> I did a Google search for a knife and when I clicked on the website link it only went to the home page for KKF.
> 
> Here is the Google search result:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=TOYAMA+NOBORIKOI+KASUMI+GYUTO+210MM+pics&client=ms-android-verizon&prmd=ivsn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=OK18RprYXIeDtM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3BL_oQvwC_ZdRbLM%3A%2C7gDvRTSYs_yHIM%2C_%3BaLpUSS79kNiD1M%3A%2Cr0lEqQEu4x8I0M%2C_%3BRWPiE8HTf_kYWM%3A%2CO1lk3hd9kAvZ8M%2C_%3B_x9RFQtT6gNOWM%3A%2CO1lk3hd9kAvZ8M%2C_%3BoGZdF8AIm7GnyM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3B4ZlMd0HF6ikHAM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3BFtLjBtz07OvEyM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3BO05j2iK8IDxbFM%3A%2Cr0lEqQEu4x8I0M%2C_%3B0zlkNANrUerkjM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_&usg=__vD7myXNHSRx80N09zHnwlESqk2s=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiriKP57vvbAhUK2IMKHWcCDMkQ7AkIJQ&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=0bfkB2YemLjKFM:



Top three KKF links work for me... Try clearing your cache and flush you DNS

Edit: I see your doing an image search, let me look into this and get back to you


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Top three KKF links work for me... Try clearing your cache and flush you DNS
> 
> Edit: I see your doing an image search, let me look into this and get back to you


Try clicking on the pic of the 2 knives at the top and then try visiting the website.


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2018)

dafox said:


> Try clicking on the pic of the 2 knives at the top and then try visiting the website.


Some work, and some don't.


----------



## Edge (Jun 30, 2018)

dafox said:


> I did a Google search for a knife and when I clicked on the website link it only went to the home page for KKF.
> 
> Here is the Google search result:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=TOYAMA+NOBORIKOI+KASUMI+GYUTO+210MM+pics&client=ms-android-verizon&prmd=ivsn&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&fir=OK18RprYXIeDtM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3BL_oQvwC_ZdRbLM%3A%2C7gDvRTSYs_yHIM%2C_%3BaLpUSS79kNiD1M%3A%2Cr0lEqQEu4x8I0M%2C_%3BRWPiE8HTf_kYWM%3A%2CO1lk3hd9kAvZ8M%2C_%3B_x9RFQtT6gNOWM%3A%2CO1lk3hd9kAvZ8M%2C_%3BoGZdF8AIm7GnyM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3B4ZlMd0HF6ikHAM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3BFtLjBtz07OvEyM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_%3BO05j2iK8IDxbFM%3A%2Cr0lEqQEu4x8I0M%2C_%3B0zlkNANrUerkjM%3A%2Cs-n8ZT38LClfWM%2C_&usg=__vD7myXNHSRx80N09zHnwlESqk2s=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiriKP57vvbAhUK2IMKHWcCDMkQ7AkIJQ&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=0bfkB2YemLjKFM:



What was the knife you searched please.


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2018)

Angie said:


> What was the knife you searched please.


*TOYAMA NOBORIKOI KASUMI GYUTO 210MM pics*


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 30, 2018)

@Angie 
Check this out it’s only happening on this page. When pinching inward to to switch tabs on iPad it first goes to this size.


----------



## Edge (Jun 30, 2018)

dafox said:


> *TOYAMA NOBORIKOI KASUMI GYUTO 210MM pics*



I did a site: kitchenknifeforums.com Toyama norborikoi kasumi gyuto

But did not put pic on the end of it.
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/toyama-noborikoi-kasumi-gyuto-210mm.31433/

That is the first thread that came up. The first photos that are not showing are photobucket, and that is not a KKF issue.
If you get a Chrome Photobucket Embedded Image Fix you will probably be able to see those photobucket images that went dead when Photobucket changed their way of doing business earlier this year.


----------



## Edge (Jun 30, 2018)

Likes should not be working any longer. If anyone can still see that, please let me know so I can check.


----------



## dafox (Jul 1, 2018)

Angie said:


> I did a site: kitchenknifeforums.com Toyama norborikoi kasumi gyuto
> 
> But did not put pic on the end of it.
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/toyama-noborikoi-kasumi-gyuto-210mm.31433/
> ...


Thank you, I can see the photobucket pics but the problem remains.
Please try this, go to post #197 and click the link I provided, then touch the post of the 2 knives ( Toyama and Watanabe) then click "visit", it doesn't take you to the post but to the KKF main page. When I do similar searches it takes me to the post in KKF.
Thanks, just trying to help things work smoothly.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jul 1, 2018)

For some reason Randy Hass hhh site is missing on the not logged in page.
@Angie


----------



## K813zra (Jul 2, 2018)

If you do a site:kitchenknifeforums.com search and click on most links it works fine, however, if you click on anything that is archived it goes to the KKF home page. Not really a big deal as you can find the non archived version of the same thread while looking but for whatever reason it takes some more digging.


----------



## Edge (Jul 2, 2018)

@K813zra thanks for that information. Appreciate verification that regular threads, do show up when using the google site search.


----------



## dafox (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks to all those who understand how these things work and are keeping the forum going!


----------



## dafox (Jul 14, 2018)

Im trying to change my BST WTS to SOLD. I contacted another member who did it successfully and he said to use thread tools, but that does not show up for me, only unwatch thread shows up. Please help, thanks.


----------



## daveb (Jul 14, 2018)

Close your eyes, click your heels together three times and chant sold, sold, sold,


Actually I'm not sure how a regular user would do it. They give me a big button.


----------



## dafox (Jul 14, 2018)

daveb said:


> Close your eyes, click your heels together three times and chant sold, sold, sold,
> 
> 
> Actually I'm not sure how a regular user would do it. They give me a big button.



With the old forum I would simply lock the thread after the item was sold but cant do that either.


----------



## daveb (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a hard time with Facebook. I'm only here for my wit and my good looks.


----------



## dafox (Jul 14, 2018)




----------

